# Boot problem - Acer eMachines E725



## Chukie (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi, here is what´s the problem. My eMachine E725 won´t boot from CD or USB. I bought it a few months ago, with preinstalled Linpus Linux on it. I put Windows XP on it, and after XP bought W7 Enterprise. I haven´t had any boot problems until now. I manage all settings in BIOS (DVD or USB as a first boot device) but laptop just starts Windows 7 normally, and that´s it. I am trying to boot Linux Puppy Live CD, and Ubuntu Live CD, but I obviously can´t.

My Laptop configuration:
Intel Dual Core T4300 2.1 GHz,
Intel GMA 4500 MHD with 128 MB,
2GB RAM DDR2 SODIMM,
Hitachi ATA Hard Drive.
BIOS: eMachines v1.06.

Please help!:4-dontkno


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Hello Chukie and welcome to TSF

Tell me, have you got 3 Operating systems on separate partitions on your laptop?
Or do you have one partition with W7 only, and if you have was it a clean install?


----------



## Chukie (Feb 24, 2010)

@ nitikasnv

I have visited that site before, but didn´t find a CD for W7, there is just for XP. Thanks anyway.

@ night shift

I have just Windows Seven on my laptop, on one patrition (C), and it was a clean instalation. I actually first installed W7, and then just deleted the XP in the folder "Windows old". As I said, I´ve had Linux Linpus before XP, but I wasn´t using it at all, just formated the disk before XP installation. I hope you understand.

I have 3 partitions (C: -50GB, D: -70GB and E: -130GB). So i´m trying to manage a dualboot with Linux Ubuntu or Mint 8 Helena and Windows 7, but I want to see first how Linux looks before I install it (have no experience with Linux).

I thought maybe to update BIOS, but I will lose guaranty on laptop if I do that.


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

When you clean installing Windows with another Windows operating system already installed, Windows will create a file called, "*Windows.old*". Now you have deleted this so there is no issue here.

What's happened here is the legacy boot option has not been removed, I don't know why, but sometimes it happens. 

Ok. What I want you to do now is download a piece of software called EasyBCD.
*EasyBCD 1.7.2*

Only install EasyBCD, there is another tweaking app that comes with it, dont install this.

Once you have installed it, the default window _*View Settings*_ will open this will show you what bootloaders are there. If you only have one operating system it should show something like this -

_There is one entry in the Windows 7 Bootloader.
Bootloader Timeout: 30 seconds.
Default OS: Windows 7

Entry #1

Name: Windows 7
BCD ID: {current}
Drive: C:\
Bootloader Path: \Windows\system32\winload.exe
Windows Directory: \Windows_

Something like that!

If you have more than one entry then go to the _*Add/Remove Entries*_ tab. What you want do is delete any XP or any other bootloader that is not Windows 7.

*Before* you do this tell me what you find in the _*View Settings*_ window first.


----------



## Chukie (Feb 24, 2010)

There is only one entry, exactly as you wrote.


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

> I manage all settings in BIOS (DVD or USB as a first boot device) but laptop just starts Windows 7 normally, and that´s it. I am trying to boot Linux Puppy Live CD, and Ubuntu Live CD, but I obviously can´t.


Just a thought, have you burned the iso image of Ubuntu correctly and CD/DVD has to be the first boot device. Read this *How to burn an ISO file*


----------



## Chukie (Feb 24, 2010)

I burned Ubuntu iso image with PowerISO, and I put CD/DVD as a first boot device, don´t make me look foolish. I have even burned it with Nero, Alcohol, Daemon Tools...but maybe could try with CDBurnerXP, as it has been described in your link.

I found software for installing Ubuntu inside Windows, it´s name is Wubi (Windows-based Ubuntu Installer), so if I don´t succed to boot Ubuntu, I will install it with Wubi. I´ll contact you here when I burn the iso image with CDBurnerXP, and tell you if the boot problem has been solved.


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Chukie, first I apologise, I was not trying to make you look foolish, sometimes ISO files can become corrupt during burning. I was only trying to establish that. 

When you load the Ubuntu live disk you will be given 5 choices. 

_Try Ubuntu without any changes to your computer.
Install Ubuntu.
Check disk for errors.
Test memory.
Boot from first HD._


To see what Ubuntu is like, run Ubuntu from the live CD, choose the first option _Try Ubuntu without any changes to your computer_.

This will run a working virtual Ubuntu OS without installing anything on your computer.


----------



## Chukie (Feb 24, 2010)

Burned the Ubuntu iso file with CDBurnerXP, but still have no result. Maybe the problem is that I downloaded the Ubuntu from torrent, and the file is maybe corrupted? That´s the only thing that comes in my mind now. I will download Ubuntu from the official site now.


----------



## Chukie (Feb 24, 2010)

I downloaded the Ubuntu Live CD from the official site, and succesfully booted it!! The only problem was that the previous Ubuntu iso image was corrupted (I guess the boot file was missing or something like that, because it couldn´t boot even on my friend´s computer). 

The only thing that I can´t solve is to boot a Puppy Live CD, but that is not really important now, because I have successfully made a dualboot of Windows 7 and Ubuntu 9.1 (and that is without using Wubi).

Thanks *night shift* for your help!


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Good news then.


----------

